# Samsung S5620 no conecta via USB (solucionado)

## cameta

DMESG

```
[ 6419.045252] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, device number 3

[ 6419.045796] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache

[ 6419.045845] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] [b]Synchronize Cache(10) failed:[/b] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

[ 6443.733031] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[ 6443.849177] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=6819

[ 6443.849183] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[ 6443.849187] usb 1-3: Product: Samsung S5620

[ 6443.849191] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Samsung Electronics

[ 6443.849195] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 030303030303030300G

```

Evidentemente el dispositivo no se conecta

Supongo que el problema viene del kernel, pero desconozco que he de modificar.

EDICION

El problema viene de que conecte el teléfono a un puerto 1.0, con los 2.0 funciona perfectamente.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente tengas que activarte como desarrollador en ajustes, luego de hecho eso activas la depuración USB y con adb devices deberias ver tu dispositivo.

En p8lite de huawei es asi en Samsung es incluso más fácil.

No se puede actuar igual que con disco externo, un teléfono es como otro ordenador (+ o -) y para interactuar necesitas instalar adb (android debuguer).

----------

## cameta

Entiendo, ese telefono no es un dispositivo de almacenamiento.

----------

## esteban_conde

Para intercambiar archivos entre el ordenador y el telefono aparte de poner el cable USB tienes que arrastrar la pantalla hacia abajo y permitir usar el USB creo recordar que se hacía así en Samsung a partir de ahí te deja copiar desde y hacia el telefono.

Con adb se pueden hacer muchas cosas más, busca algo por "htcmania" si tienes ganas de pasarlo bién  :Wink: .

----------

## pelelademadera

estas como ptp o como mtp?

no es muy compatible que digamos ninguno de los dos protocolos...

mediante adb logras llegar al dispositivo?

----------

## gringo

estás conectando por casualidad en un puerto usb3 ( aunque no tengas soporte para xhci en el kernel)?

lo comento porque me pasó algo similar en un portátil donde solo escupía ese mensaje si se conectaba a un puerto xhci.

si no, le estás pasando algún comando especial en el montaje ? estás montando con async ?

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Hola,

no, no paso nada en especial. Cuando tenga tiempo miraré las recomendaciones y si consigo hacerlo funcionar ya os lo haré saber.

----------

## esteban_conde

En portage tienes todo lo que necesitas para dominar tu Bicho, busca por android.

----------

## quilosaq

Parece un teléfono que tiene ya unos años. No creo que tenga soporte MTP pero por si acaso pruébalo. Aqui tienes un artículo sobre el tema:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MTP

Te recomiendo mtpfs. Del kernel sólo necesitas soporte para FUSE y seguramente ya lo tendrás.

Otra comprobación. Con la pantalla del teléfono desbloqueada conecta el cable usb y mira si cambia algo en el teléfono como una notificación o mensaje.

----------

## cameta

Muchas gracias. 

Ciertamente es un móvil que tiene unos años y que me encontre, pero como que sirve para hacer llamadas y jugar al tetris hay más que suficiente.  :Very Happy: 

Con todas estas indicaciones cuando tenga tiempo lo probaré.

----------

## pcmaster

Si no encuentras la opción de activar el MTP mira esto:

http://www.androidjefe.com/re-activar-almacenamiento-masivo-usb-samsung/

Quizá en tu modelo sea con algún otro código.

----------

## cameta

Bueno, pues he conseguido acceder a la tarjeta microsd. Claro que desconozco como, ya que estoy en un pc nuevo y ni idea que opciones de kernel tengo.   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Edición.

Finalmente descubrÍ la causa: el teléfono ha de conectarse a un puerto USB 2.0, con el 1.0 NO FUNCIONA

----------

## cameta

Bueno como MTP no funciona, pero creo que podre hacerlo funcionar con libgphoto2.   :Wink: 

----------

## At4ri

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Bueno como MTP no funciona, pero creo que podre hacerlo funcionar con libgphoto2.  

 

tienes  sys-fs/jmtpfs?

esta disponible en overlay.

Saludos

----------

## cameta

Funciona con libgphoto2. Vamos que ya puedo cargarle música y descargar las fotos al ordenador.   :Very Happy: 

Dejo este enlace, ya que muchos más móviles pueden ser accedidos de esta forma.

http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/proj/libgphoto2/support.php

personalmente me encanta linux, con un simple cable microusb que he comprado en un chino he conseguido conectar el móvil al ordenador. 

Nada como poder hacer funcionar algo con componentes baratos que puedes encontrar en cualquier parte y no como los carisimos conectores Lightning de apple.

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si le podrás rootear pero si lo consigues con adb puedes utilizar cualquier comando de linux casi seguro que tiene instalada una busybox.

----------

## cameta

Este móvil no tiene Android sino que usa un sistema operativo propietario de Samsung.

----------

